# Shillelagh sticks



## johnoc (May 6, 2013)

Some time ago last year I asked for a bit of advice on this forum (and received some great replies) as to what to do with some Shillelagh sticks that I had harvested and I have since obtained some information that I want to share. As I only live a short spin from the original village of Shillelagh I visited a master Shillelagh stick maker where he gave me great tips. After you freshly cut a Blackthorn,always cut it a few inches from where you perceive the finished size, just leave it to dry outside for a few months. When you see it starting to crack cut it approx 1in from the crack and then apply some wax and leave to dry for a while longer. I done this with my sticks with very good results. Here are some photos of my first attempt at a Shillelagh knob stick. The photos don't do the stick justice. Will have to get a better camera!!!!!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like it turned out great! And thanks for the insight!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Niiiice. One to be proud of. Did you put a tip on it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. There is just something special about a blackthorn cane.


----------



## stevelacy (Mar 19, 2014)

johnoc, it is pretty impressive that you have only been making Shillelaghs a short period of time because this one you have posted looks really nice. Do you have any interest in making one for someone? If you don't, is it possible to ask for the contact information from the old maker that might be interested in making me one? Please let me know and if you are, give me your contact information and I will get in touch. Thank you!


----------

